# Anybody know of any reputable and trusted german shepherd breeders?



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this site, and I was wondering if you guys know of any reputable and trusted gsd breeders. I don't really care which state they are located in, as long as their lines are proven workwise, temperament-wise, and healthwise. I am in law enforcement and am looking for a good working dog for SAR and protection. He will also be my best friend, partner, and part of my family so I want him to be with us for a very long time. I have been to many sites that claim that they have the best, but i figured it would be better if I were to get feedback from real owners. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Thank you and God bless..


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

You should try the search function on this site. There are many threads on the subject. Here are a few to get you started:

Wolfstraum

Wildhaus

Carmspack

Huerta Hof


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh wow. I didn't even think about that. Thanks a bunch Zookeep.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

K9unit said:


> Oh wow. I didn't even think about that. Thanks a bunch Zookeep.


Sure. By the way, each of those breeders are active members of this forum.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

SAR and Protection (as opposed to schutzhund dogsport) are typically not mixed in one dog. Is this a personal dog or a department dog? Melgar v Greene and all that. Same working drives though most folks looking for a SAR dog are much more concerned about hunt drives than fight drives and tend to want higher thresholds for defense.

Really good hunt drives are not a given requirement on sport prospects or even dual purpose prospects. I am talking about the drive that will allow a dog to search a negative area for 4-6 hours. Most narc dogs are worked in short bursts, not long negatives and don't need the same level of hunt, as I understand (never worked a narc dog, have worked SAR and cadaver dogs)

JMO, others may have a different opinion.


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> SAR and Protection (as opposed to schutzhund dogsport) are typically not mixed in one dog. Is this a personal dog or a department dog? Melgar v Greene and all that. Same working drives though most folks looking for a SAR dog are much more concerned about hunt drives than fight drives and tend to want higher thresholds for defense.
> 
> Really good hunt drives are not a given requirement on sport prospects or even dual purpose prospects. I am talking about the drive that will allow a dog to search a negative area for 4-6 hours. Most narc dogs are worked in short bursts, not long negatives and don't need the same level of hunt, as I understand (never worked a narc dog, have worked SAR and cadaver dogs)
> 
> JMO, others may have a different opinion.


Oh I understand. He will be a personal dog as I am not part of a canine unit (yet). I am interested in his courage to defend my family should the need arise, since I am in law enforcement and live within the county I serve. I am also interested in his ability to work and serve the department should I become part of our canine unit. Is it nearly impossible to find a dog with both drives?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

http://rudek9.com. This is where I got Fiona. Her mom is a narcotic dog and dad is Sch 3 I think


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Dog Training Orange County, Schutzhund German Shepherd Dog Imports. This is where I got Fiona. Her mom is a narcotic dog and dad is Sch 3 I think
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I will check it out. Is your gsd a narcotics dog or schutzhund as well?


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Us k9 unlimited or worldwide canine in Texas, both have great dogs.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, there not cheep, trained is about 6000


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> Us k9 unlimited or worldwide canine in Texas, both have great dogs.


Thanks. I checked them out. They seem to only sell fully trained dogs. And a lot of them seemed to be mals.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Even in the best line you won't know if the dogs can do the job you want them to do. For about 3500 k9 workdogs in the Czech Republic has fully trained dogs. The green dogs go for around 2500 and that includes shipping. ( as best I remember ) That's where most police k9 dogs in louisiana and Texas come from. You cut out the middle man and the price drops.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

lanny majoruv haj is for sale, great blood line. They sold boss vikar, I was looking hard at him, he was a pp dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

K9unit said:


> Oh I understand. He will be a personal dog as I am not part of a canine unit (yet). I am interested in his courage to defend my family should the need arise, since I am in law enforcement and live within the county I serve. I am also interested in his ability to work and serve the department should I become part of our canine unit. Is it nearly impossible to find a dog with both drives?


No, you can find a dog with those drives, but typically are not going to take a dog who is trained to truly bite someone in defense and send them to find a missing person (SAR) -as that is a very big liability. That was why I mentioned the Melgar v Greene case.

It sounds like you are really looking for more of a patrol dog - personal rotection dog. I really can't answer anything for patrol/dual purpose stock but Cliffson on the forum would probably be a good resource. You have to decide what is your budget and whether you are looking puppy, green dog, or trained adult


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> No, you can find a dog with those drives, but typically are not going to take a dog who is trained to truly bite someone in defense and send them to find a missing person (SAR) -as that is a very big liability. That was why I mentioned the Melgar v Greene case.
> 
> It sounds like you are really looking for more of a patrol dog - personal rotection dog. I really can't answer anything for patrol/dual purpose stock but Cliffson on the forum would probably be a good resource. You have to decide what is your budget and whether you are looking puppy, green dog, or trained adult


I understand what you're getting at as it would be a liability. The more affordable the better, but I am not too concerned with the price. I would like to raise him as a puppy so I can train him alongside an experienced k9 trainer. You know how I could possibly contact Cliffson? Thank you.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Almost all of the police dogs are imported. They have to mature to train in defence drive. At 2500 for a dog trained fed and housed is not much money. If you get a puppy, pay for training and food for two years its well over 2500 and you might not get what you want. If you want to ensure you get a dog able to do a specific job than its cheeper to import. If you want a pet to train in its set skills buy a puppy, they are fun to work with and train.


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> Almost all of the police dogs are imported. They have to mature to train in defence drive. At 2500 for a dog trained fed and housed is not much money. If you get a puppy, pay for training and food for two years its well over 2500 and you might not get what you want. If you want to ensure you get a dog able to do a specific job than its cheeper to import. If you want a pet to train in its set skills buy a puppy, they are fun to work with and train.


Have you any experience importing a gsd? And if so, any recommendations? I've read some horror stories where the dog had to be returned because the dog was too aggressive or the complete opposite.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

It's easy, just make sure u get the export stamp on the papers. Worldwide only had one dog that was crazy, most GSD are very confident and don't have aggression issues as long as they are of good lines. You don't want a crazy dog attacking a non threat but a well balanced dog.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

My dog Ando Ethen is a import from the Czech Republic. He's a great dog, I think he is more suited for police work than a family dog but no real big issues. He's being tested for PP training next month.


----------



## K9unit (Apr 5, 2013)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> My dog Ando Ethen is a import from the Czech Republic. He's a great dog, I think he is more suited for police work than a family dog but no real big issues. He's being tested for PP training next month.


Cool. Which breeder did you get him from? Do they have a website?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

K9unit said:


> Thank you. I will check it out. Is your gsd a narcotics dog or schutzhund as well?


She is in training to be a service dog. Excellent temperament. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Check out Mike Diehl in Indianapolis*

Diehl's K9 Training LLC
He may have exactly what you are looking for.
Several of us have dogs from him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can also contact Suzanne Eviston:

ABOUT US


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know three local dogs from a Diehl stud who are very nice detection dogs. Two could be dual purpose - per the LE Master Trainer we train with; One of those is being taken to another of his studs for breeding in the fall.

My dog has one half brother and two uncles that I know of doing dual purpose work and numerous close up relatives doing detection work; mine is young but NAPWDA certified/cadaver...but I don't know of anything specific in the works from these folks though. 

These folks are friends and just getting started and are integrating with local LE; I imagine the same could be said for any place in the US-you don't *have* to import and if you did import, I would want to be very very sure of your connections.

Ironworks K9 German Shepherd Dogs for sale

No personal experience with Loganhaus or Tarheel K9 but they are fairly local to the SE as well.


----------

